# Hilfe mit PCI-Grafikkarte(n)



## milesdavis (10. September 2009)

Hallo Community,
ich habe noch zwei alte "ATI Rage 3D II DVD PCI 4MB"-Karten gefunden. Beide funktionieren einwandfrei!
Hier ein Bild: http://www.3dfx.ch/gallery/d/19477-2/ATi+Rage+3D+II+DVD+PCI+4MB+Rev_A+9812+Top.JPGhttp://www.3dfx.ch/gallery/d/19477-2/ATi+Rage+3D+II+DVD+PCI+4MB+Rev_A+9812+Top.JPG
(Wenn der Link nicht mehr funktioniert, bitte Bescheid sagen, dann mach ich schnell selbst ein Foto)

Ich habe gehört, dass sich 2 solcher Karten parallel betreiben lassen. Dazu muss ein Verbindungskabel her, dass meines Wissens so ähnlich wie ein IDE-Kabel aussieht. Ich wollte dies jetzt mal ausprobieren. Treibertechnisch hab ich alles! Es fehlt halt nur ein Kabel.
Wenn ich beide so einstecke ins Mb, ist immer nur eine "aktiv", d. h. die andere hat ein Fragezeichen im Geräte-Manager. (Und sie ist deaktiviert logischerweise.) Ich kann also nur switchen.

Testhardware hab ich auch. Und Win95 und Win98 zur Not auch 

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, da ich noch nicht mal ein Bild gefunden habe, wie sowas auszusehen hat. 

MfG milesdavis

PS: Ich hab diese Frage auch schon unter  Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME > Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen > Grafikkarten gestellt. Dort kann mir keiner helfen!


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2009)

die frage is, was du dir davon versprichst... jede onboard-graka eines vboards, das nicht grad schon mehr als 4-5 jahre alt ist, ist mehrfach stärker als zwei solcher karten ^^

allein das RAM: das wären zusammen grad mal 8MB...


----------



## MiChi1234567890 (10. September 2009)

@Herbboy
Ich denke nicht das es ihm um Leistung geht


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2009)

milesdavis schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass sich 2 solcher Karten parallel betreiben lassen.


Ja, um 2 Schirme anzusteuern


milesdavis schrieb:


> Dazu muss ein Verbindungskabel her, dass meines Wissens so ähnlich wie ein IDE-Kabel aussieht. Ich wollte dies jetzt mal ausprobieren. Treibertechnisch hab ich alles! Es fehlt halt nur ein Kabel.


So ein Kabel gibt es nicht bzw es dient nicht dazu 2 GraKas zu koppeln sondern anderen Geräten die Möglichkeit zu geben, auf den Framebuffer zuzugreifen (z.B. uralte TV Karten, DVD Decoder Karten und ähnliches)


Herbboy schrieb:


> allein das RAM: das wären zusammen grad mal 8MB...


4 MiB!
Ein EDO-DRAM Chip hat gerad mal 512kiB


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2009)

da muss man halt mal bei ebay die augen offen halten... aber in nem shop wird man das nicht mehr finden... 

aber mal ne frage: bist du denn sicher, dass da geht? es ist ja AFAIK keine "voodoo"-karte... vlt. is das nur ein anschluss für was anderes, siehe auch hier "zusatzmodul": Datei:Grafikkarte-ATI-Rage-16-MB 1-1600x1200.jpg ? Wikipedia


@stefan: er hat halt selber 4MB geschrieben... ^^


----------



## milesdavis (11. September 2009)

naja ich habe das hier gefunden:


Alternate Frame Rendering (Modus) ? Wikipedia


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2009)

ja, aber bei deinen karten geht das AFAIK nicht, bei deinen karten gibt es das AFR in einem anderen zusammenhang, nämlich dass *auf der gleichen karte *zwei grafikchips gekoppelt sind. 

Der Rage 128 Pro war schon AFR-tauglich, und *auf der* Rage Fury MAXX *kamen zwei der Chips zum Einsatz*  - das is zwar ne andere rage, aber das zeigt das prinzip. es müssen nicht zwei karten sein,e s geht nur um das koppelt zweier GPUs allgemein.


und es steht ja auch in dem von dir verlinkten artikel, dass das AFR mit zwei KARTEN nur bei folgenden angewandt wird:

ATI Crossfire
nVidia SLI
S3 MultiChrome
XGI BitFluent

ich glaub die rage gehört nicht zu S2 MultiChrome (die karten heißen alle auch "crhome irgendwas" ) und auch nicht XGI BitFluent. zu crossfire / SLI sowieso nicht.


----------



## milesdavis (13. September 2009)

hmm...
naja schade 

dann versuch ich mal den im keller liegenden pentium 2 samt board zum laufen zu kriegen^^


----------

